# Question: Tartaria date of disappearance from Maps?



## Will Scarlet (Jun 27, 2021)

Does anyone have a date for the disappearance of Greater and Lesser Tartaria from maps please?

Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## freygeist (Jun 27, 2021)

It seems that around 1812, Grand Tartary is replaced by Russian Empire, but there is still the independent and chinese Tartary, (sometimes east and west tartary) and by ca 1860, chinese tartary is chinese empire, and the remaining Russian tartary (roughly the same area as independent tartary on some maps) disappears around 1880.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 28, 2021)

@freygeist  Excellent, many thanks, you've saved me a lot of digging. If I could give you 10 points I would but it seems that 1 is the maximum.


----------



## Persister (Jul 3, 2021)

freygeist said:


> It seems that around 1812, Grand Tartary is replaced by Russian Empire, but there is still the independent and chinese Tartary, (sometimes east and west tartary) and by ca 1860, chinese tartary is chinese empire, and the remaining Russian tartary (roughly the same area as independent tartary on some maps) disappears around 1880.


Yes. 1812 was a very pivotal year for Grand Tartary. Napoleon, I believe, supported the Russians in their attack on the government of Tartary, in southern Russia, which cut off the head of Grand Tartary. At the same time, there was a supposed war with England. Could that have been the war of England and The Colonists, working together, to overturn the Tartarian government, which controlled North America? We can, with good research, know that England is STILL behind the CORPORATE government of THE UNITED STATES. We now function under Admiralty law, or Maritime law.


----------



## Gothly (Nov 1, 2021)

Persister said:


> Yes. 1812 was a very pivotal year for Grand Tartary. Napoleon, I believe, supported the Russians in their attack on the government of Tartary, in southern Russia, which cut off the head of Grand Tartary. At the same time, there was a supposed war with England. Could that have been the war of England and Theartaria Colonists, working together, to overturn the Tartarian government, which controlled North America? We can, with good research, know that England is STILL behind the CORPORATE government of THE UNITED STATES. We now function under Admiralty law, or Maritime law.


No Napoleon supported the Prussian to attacked the Moscow from the Muscovite Tartarian. Napoleon never attack Moscow he let the Prussian do is job. While the prussian where in war with the muscovite, he attacked the Independent Tartaria


----------



## Persister (Nov 1, 2021)

Gothly said:


> No Napoleon supported the Prussian to attacked the Moscow from the Muscovite Tartarian. Napoleon never attack Moscow he let the Prussian do is job. While the prussian where in war with the muscovite, he attacked the Independent Tartaria


Muscovia, Rus, Russia was never Tartarian; although, they were under the control of Grand Tartary. I don't have any evidence other than our mainstream history saying that Napoleon attacked Moscow. And Moscow was under the control of Grand Tartary. A.T. Fomenko speaks of Russian forces defeating Tartarian forces. It is my understanding that Independent Tartaria came later, after the destruction of Tartarian leadership in Moscow.

I'm at a standstill, at this point, on my own Tartarian research. I wanted to read more of A.T. Fomenko's books, but our Edomite Judean/Jewish usurpers have removed access to his English online translations. And I can't read Russian!


----------



## Blackdiamond (Nov 1, 2021)

The crimean war probably ended tartary. 1855? It is a very strange war if do not take into account Tartaria. Independent Tartary seems to be Afghanistan and khanates surrounding it. Probably a buffert zone betwen English india and newly won Rus land areas.
  And then the last bit of tartary fell with the boxer rebellieon in Peking, todays China?


----------



## Gothly (Nov 1, 2021)

I've been researching this topic for several years. Great Tartary (Latin: Tartaria Magna) was a federation of 4 states. The Tartary of Asia, the Independent Tartary, the Muscovite Trataria and the Alamek Tartary (America). Here is the proof with this map....
L'Isle, Guillaume de, 1675-1726 way before 1855
Carte de Tartarie.

And this book:

Muscovite Trataria




Regarding the Prussians who attacked the Muscovites on behalf of Napoleon ....
History of Europe, from the Commencement of the French Revolution, in 1789, to the Restoration of the Bourbons in 1815


----------



## Persister (Nov 1, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> The crimean war probably ended tartary. 1855? It is a very strange war if do not take into account Tartaria. Independent Tartary seems to be Afghanistan and khanates surrounding it. Probably a buffert zone betwen English india and newly won Rus land areas.
> And then the last bit of tartary fell with the boxer rebellieon in Peking, todays China?


That could be. I think it would have been at least two nations, and probably more, who ganged up on Grand Tartary. This would be similar to The Edomite Judean/Jew-controlled Allies, Internationalists, who ganged up on Nationalist Germany.


----------



## Gothly (Nov 1, 2021)

And in this book it mark that Napoleon with around 10 nations and tribes attack the muscovite. They were equipped and dressed by the French army to have a uniformity in the eyes of the enemy from where several historians report as Napoleon having attacked Moscow.....
Cours d'Histoire de France ... Troisième édition

But the French troops moved towards Independent Tartary.


----------



## Persister (Nov 1, 2021)

Gothly said:


> And in this book it mark that Napoleon with around 10 nations and tribes attack the muscovite. They were equipped and dressed by the French army to have a uniformity in the eyes of the enemy from where several historians report as Napoleon having attacked Moscow.....
> Cours d'Histoire de France ... Troisième édition
> 
> But the French troops moved towards Independent Tartary.


First, is there an English translation of this book?
Second, who was behind the publishing of this book? There has always been the truth side and the fabricated side ... controlled by Edomite Judean/Jewish media, press, movies, education and government.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Nov 1, 2021)

I believe muscovy and russia used to be two separete entities. So i guess i agree with you both. Also it is interesting why two amorikan ytubers deleted their tartaria branding simultaniosly and now they wont touch that name with a stick. 
"Mason work in mysterious ways.." I mean russia / tartary stretched all the way into alaska and south, so probably has some merit to it.  But is there a map with Tartary written on North amorika?


----------



## Gothly (Nov 1, 2021)

Persister said:


> First, is there an English translation of this book?
> Second, who was behind the publishing of this book? There has always been the truth side and the fabricated side ... controlled by Edomite Judean/Jewish media, press, movies, education and government.


If you want to know the truth of the Napoleon war you most read french because old book are mostly in french. And this book as been written by _Alexandre Mazas (1797-1856) High rank officer _in the french army. He wrote 43 book on the Napoleon war. He was a first witness of what he wrote.


Blackdiamond said:


> I believe muscovy and russia used to be two separete entities. So i guess i agree with you both. Also it is interesting why two amorikan ytubers deleted their tartaria branding simultaniosly and now they wont touch that name with a stick.
> "Mason work in mysterious ways.." I mean russia / tartary stretched all the way into alaska and south, so probably has some merit to it.  But is there a map with Tartary written on North amorika?


There is a good article here:
16th century Tartarian King Tartarrax ruled Quivira Regnum in North America


freygeist said:


> It seems that around 1812, Grand Tartary is replaced by Russian Empire, but there is still the independent and chinese Tartary, (sometimes east and west tartary) and by ca 1860, chinese tartary is chinese empire, and the remaining Russian tartary (roughly the same area as independent tartary on some maps) disappears around 1880.


If you look in the map of L'Isle, Guillaume de, 1675-1726 that I post, you will see that the Empire of china and the China Tartaria is separate not a single empire


----------



## Persister (Nov 1, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> I believe muscovy and russia used to be two separete entities. So i guess i agree with you both. Also it is interesting why two amorikan ytubers deleted their tartaria branding simultaniosly and now they wont touch that name with a stick.
> "Mason work in mysterious ways.." I mean russia / tartary stretched all the way into alaska and south, so probably has some merit to it.  But is there a map with Tartary written on North amorika?


----------



## Silencedogood (Nov 21, 2021)

Established Academia follows the, "it was only a tract of land" avenue.  I believe this was the first nudging of the mind that I received towards the idea of history being fabricated.  I noticed that there was a fundamental change in technique as far as maps go in the 1800s, in the US particularly 1850-1870.  This was odd to me because we did not develop flight or any justifiable technology that could provide a logical reason for the change.  Mapmakers just seemed to suddenly cease to be unique.  So this begs several questions.  Were mapmakers united under one 'directive' starting at this time or were all maps that varied from the narrative simply destroyed? How could there be a collective global change in mapmaking if someone was not pulling the strings..?


----------



## Persister (Nov 21, 2021)

Silencedogood said:


> Established Academia follows the, "it was only a tract of land" avenue.  I believe this was the first nudging of the mind that I received towards the idea of history being fabricated.  I noticed that there was a fundamental change in technique as far as maps go in the 1800s, in the US particularly 1850-1870.  This was odd to me because we did not develop flight or any justifiable technology that could provide a logical reason for the change.  Mapmakers just seemed to suddenly cease to be unique.  So this begs several questions.  Were mapmakers united under one 'directive' starting at this time or were all maps that varied from the narrative simply destroyed? How could there be a collective global change in mapmaking if someone was not pulling the strings..?


I always enjoy seeing another awakened individual who SEES that we are living in a fabricated reality. This means that they are open-minded and willing to do their research. The next step, of course, is to tie in your secular research with Scriptural research. If you don't believe in Yahweh Elohim, and His Son, Yahshua Messiah/Anointed, you will never begin to put the pieces of this world puzzle together.

I have more than forty years of Scriptural research and written studies. And over the last three years, I've searched out more information on the dispersion of The Lost Tribes of Israel into Eurasia. They dispersed into Europe, from Scythia, to become The White European Peoples. Scythia itself became Tartary, which later became The Worldwide Empire of Grand Tartary. I like to call them The Eastern and Western Branches of The Lost Tribes of Israel. 

Satan's Edomites, of Esau (Esau's offspring have the blood of Cain in their veins), created the Roman church, Talmudic Judaism and Islam. And they have always, throughout history, resisted the true Israelites of Scripture, who are of Jacob/Israel. They became known as Caucasians, because as they traveled northward from their former captivity, they passed through The Caucasus Mountains. They then settled to the north of The Black Sea, and called their nation Scythia.

The Edomites, of Cain and Esau, have ALWAYS hated the seedline/bloodline of Seth, from whom came Shem, from whom came Abram, Isaac and Jacob. I believe, with the help of A.T. Fomenko's research, that Russia, working with The Ashkenazi Judeans/Jews of central Europe, were able to finally destroy The Tartarians. Evidence from Fomenko shows the involvement of The Ashkenazi Judeans/Jews with the government of Rus/Russia. But the details of their efforts to destroy Grand Tartary has been hidden from us.

We CAN know that The Edomites have always worked toward the total destruction of The White/Aryan Race, from whom come The Israelites of Western Europe. They have done this by forcing non-Israelite peoples into White nations. They have also manipulated wars between the White nations. And they have committed acts of genocide on White nations. I believe the "plagues" were all deliberate. Just as I now know that the current "plague," Covid-19, is another genocide of The Israelite Peoples. Of course, they need to murder many non-Israelites as they continue to eliminate the Israelites of the earth. This masks their acts of genocide on The White European Peoples.

Now that I have set the stage, I'll comment on mapping. Ask yourself, how could they successfully hide The Tartarian Empire from us? And how could they hide the true nature of our earth from us? They would need to create falsified maps, and prevent us from exploring The Arctic and Antarctic regions. 

The final destruction of Grand Tartary happened sometime prior to the creation of The United States of America. The Tartarians were dominant in The Americas. But when Russia, with the help of other Edomite-controlled nations, maybe Napoleon's France, attacked the government of Grand Tartary, who controlled Moscow (that's why Russia had created a new capital in St. Petersburg), Tartarians across the face of the earth were left without any help from Moscow. This led to the collapse of the empire.

Fraudulent maps allow The Edomites to control history, just as it has hidden much of Tartarian history from us. And the new Edomite history, called Scaligerian history, has completed the Edomite picture of our fabricated reality, which is keeping The Goyim in the dark.

My MeWe groups are "Reality vs. Fabrication" and "The Adam and The Israelites."

MeWe: The best chat & group app with privacy you trust.
MeWe: The best chat & group app with privacy you trust.

My views are against the mainstream indoctrination of the masses, which are all fabricated, just as NASA is one big lie. Brace yourself for views that stand against the fabrications of Satan's Edomites.


----------



## Silencedogood (Nov 21, 2021)

It would be interesting to discover your beliefs to be true.  I will not argue either way but I will say I have been awake to this fabrication of reality for ten years now.  While I haven't found all the pieces I do seek the truth and I have been in church my whole life.  I tend to use the Bible as a lens through which I can interpret history and review and predict tendencies.  

Without a doubt the struggle for good and evil is the root of this and i expect we would all agree the catholic church is far from benevolent.  I am not a catholic and their malicious behavior has been evident publicly since the middle ages through to modern child trafficking.  The maps must support the narrative and sources must corroborate each other or the lie falls apart.  They did a thorough job, but the world is a big place and they couldn't get it all, which is why we search.


----------



## Persister (Nov 21, 2021)

Silencedogood said:


> It would be interesting to discover your beliefs to be true.  I will not argue either way but I will say I have been awake to this fabrication of reality for ten years now.  While I haven't found all the pieces I do seek the truth and I have been in church my whole life.  I tend to use the Bible as a lens through which I can interpret history and review and predict tendencies.
> 
> Without a doubt the struggle for good and evil is the root of this and i expect we would all agree the catholic church is far from benevolent.  I am not a catholic and their malicious behavior has been evident publicly since the middle ages through to modern child trafficking.  The maps must support the narrative and sources must corroborate each other or the lie falls apart.  They did a thorough job, but the world is a big place and they couldn't get it all, which is why we search.


Yes. You are right. We must constantly progress in our research. Some Israelites don't understand, or can't. But some are given a greater measure of Yahweh's Set Apart Spirit. We are all at different stages in our journey towards truth. I've posted a lot of my research in the two groups that I mentioned. Some of my Tartarian information was posted in my Reality vs. Fabrication group. But one will need to scroll back a ways to find it. Some of my current views on The Lost Tribes of Israel, as they relate to Tartary, are mentioned in my recent study; "The 1,000 Years in Scripture." 
The 1,000 Years in Scripture.pdf - Shared with pCloud


----------



## heretolearn (Jan 14, 2022)

If you are still looking for Tartaria information especially in regards to maps I posted links of a treasure trove of images up  on here yesterday. There were a massive amount of maps from the king george iii collection many containing Tartaria, and some displaying pictures of Tartarian people around the edges. There was also a book titled something along the lines of  "what Tartaria really is" so make of that as you will. There were additional documents containing Tartarian affairs possibly financial or census data. I cannot remember specifically as there was alot of information to take in on my journey through the full lot. If I didnt grab them as my main focus was more so on images than documents then apologies. They are definately somewhere within the british libraries online collection and finding something Tartairia based in the images collected and then using the numerical filenames which correspond to the online collection, might allow you to negate having to traverse the entire collection in search of a specific thing. Make of what you find as you will, I Hope this helps and good luck to you. 

30gb 2part of maps etc.


----------



## Persister (Jan 14, 2022)

heretolearn said:


> If you are still looking for Tartaria information especially in regards to maps I posted links of a treasure trove of images up  on here yesterday. There were a massive amount of maps from the king george iii collection many containing Tartaria, and some displaying pictures of Tartarian people around the edges. There was also a book titled something along the lines of  "what Tartaria really is" so make of that as you will. There were additional documents containing Tartarian affairs possibly financial or census data. I cannot remember specifically as there was alot of information to take in on my journey through the full lot. If I didnt grab them as my main focus was more so on images than documents then apologies. They are definately somewhere within the british libraries online collection and finding something Tartairia based in the images collected and then using the numerical filenames which correspond to the online collection, might allow you to negate having to traverse the entire collection in search of a specific thing. Make of what you find as you will, I Hope this helps and good luck to you.
> 
> 30gb 2part of maps etc.


Good work!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 27, 2021)

Does anyone have a date for the disappearance of Greater and Lesser Tartaria from maps please?

Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## Pryaneg (Apr 27, 2022)

What a beautiful information!!
My city Saratov was in Tartaria, very interesting,


----------



## ViniB (Apr 28, 2022)

It's interesting because according to the liars aka official history, in 1812 nothing happened in Brazil, but the following years were pretty interesting
In 1813 a massive slave revolt happened in Bahia 
In 1815 it became a kingdom
1817 the revolution of Pernambuco, this city is mentioned as important on a tartary map i posted on another thread
From 1820 till 1822 several conflicts and slave revolts took place until the declaration of independance......
Something for sure took place here following the events of 1812, but the independent surviving evidence is pretty much zero, all we have is the official........


----------



## yoxdo (Apr 28, 2022)

ViniB said:


> It's interesting because according to the liars aka official history, in 1812 nothing happened in Brazil, but the following years were pretty interesting
> In 1813 a massive slave revolt happened in Bahia
> In 1815 it became a kingdom
> 1817 the revolution of Pernambuco, this city is mentioned as important on a tartary map i posted on another thread
> ...


I kinda believe slave "revolts" are like phony modern revolutions where both sides are controlled. If you're enslaving people and want to make a change its best to give the illusion of a "revolt".  Otherwise if you make the changes without a "revolt' that speaks of suspiciousness so you need that conflict to give the emotion of realness because without it your supposed benevolence for unleashing slaves looks fishy. Now no doubt I suspect some slaves did fight back at times, but to actually overtake the powers enslaving them seems impossible. The whole "independence" script that went on around the world seems to me to be nothing more than a "meet your new boss same as your old boss" routine.


----------

